
How America’s Epic Eclipse Will Impact Our Electric Grid - steve_g
http://gizmodo.com/will-america-s-epic-eclipse-impact-our-electric-grid-1797407747
======
steve_g
I changed the title to make it a little less click-baity. Hope that's OK.

